# CABIN FEVER?



## Redfoot NERD (Feb 7, 2011)

Excluding those bums that have never had the "JOY" of living these first 2 pics.. "winter-wonders"  -







( actual slab of frozen snow/ice )





************************************************
I'm ready for this.. anyone else??? - Edisto Island off Charleston, SC -

first sign of life.. pelicans and shrimper..






a 2nd shrimper appears..






it's now warming from the sun..
















about 80F now in late Sept. a few years back..






Can you _smell_ the 'salt-air' and the warm breeze???

NERD

we can no longer edit?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes, I can feel the humidity fixing my cracked knuckles! After the last ice storm (last week). I was chipping ice off of my side view and I have side view heaters that had been on for 20 minutes not making any impact!! Thanks for the pics!! I love the Carolina's!!


----------



## jackrat (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm way past being ready for spring.


----------



## dmmj (Feb 7, 2011)

so are shrimpers the traditional sign of spring in your area? Pics like that make me glad to live in california.


----------



## Paige Lewis (Feb 7, 2011)

The photography is stunning, such great composition to the photographs.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Feb 7, 2011)

dmmj said:


> so are shrimpers the traditional sign of spring in your area? Pics like that make me glad to live in california.



Robins flying-in and tulips sprouting usually means spring is near here in TN - not real sure about off the coast of South Carolina.

Back on topic - the occasional snow and ice we get here is nothing compared to west-central Ohio where I grew up or where we migrated to into the "snow-belt" of north-western Ohio.. before moving here. Let's see what others have to say about the FEET of snow they are dealing with!!!!!

YEP.. CABIN FEVER _is_ creeeeping in.....

NERD


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Feb 7, 2011)

Paige Lewis said:


> The photography is stunning, such great composition to the photographs.



Paige I appreciate your acknowledgement of composition! Thank you.....

How about these?.. { pan left } - be sure to click link and then click pic to enlarge to full-size! -






Wait.. look up! -






On the road to Edisto - ( note 'pillars' on right } -






Looking _to_ the pillars/gaits { old Southern mansion } -






Looking _thru_ the pillars/gaits -






In case you hadn't noticed.... I miss visiting our favorite area on the East coast!

Hope you enjoyed the journey...

NERD


----------



## terryo (Feb 7, 2011)

Path going up the street





Was trying to dig my car out....gave up





Beyond that gate (that was left open) my turtle garden





On the street where I live




My flower garden...Ha!





This is my back door after the last snow storm...I was going to let out my little Chihuahua's...





You can only see the top of the table and chairs in my yard





Yup...I have cabin fever now.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Feb 7, 2011)

So far we have had a easy but cold winter 3 big storms missed us, snow to the south and snow to the north and we got rain. We haved about 2 inches total here at the house.I planted onions yesterday, and I know spring cant be far off - Dead Skunks In The Middle Of The Road -are a sign of spring is close. Len


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 7, 2011)

ha Terryo- this is when I was going to let my Chihuahuas out 





My Chi mix spent a good couple minutes trying to figure out how to get to his favorite tree in my front yard...he never made it  There's a nice 6+ ft pile of snow in the front yard because the snow plow didn't know what else to do with it 

A friend of mine lives in a town house and you walk up the sidewalk to his front door, and his neighbor's door is right next to his. There's a little "alcove" over their doors and the walkway. Well all the snow blew and drifted into that alcove...he opened his front door after our big blizzard last week and was met with a wall of snow!!

Terry K. BEAUTIFUL pictures!!!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 7, 2011)

I love the Spanish moss hanging off of the trees. The 2nd set of South Carolina pictures could be the setting for a [/align]romance novel.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Feb 7, 2011)

[ from where we were.. this is where this road begins ]

When I turn onto this road.. it's like entering a different world! I idle along for quite awhile.......






Back on the other side of the road from the mansion is _the_ tree -






On a little ways -

SIGNS, SIGNS... EVERYWHERE SIGNS - 






Wonder what lives in there?






Did I say I enjoy this place?

NERD


----------



## jackrat (Feb 8, 2011)

Boy,seeing those pictures makes me miss living in the swamp in South Louisiana.Not that many nice live oaks here in Arkansas.


----------



## pdrobber (Feb 8, 2011)

That also reminds me of the movies ''Skeleton Key'' and ''Stay Alive.''


----------



## MaggieL (Feb 8, 2011)

Your pictures are just breathtaking! I was married in South Carolina - Pawleys Island. Was beautiful  


I live in Wisconsin - you should see a winter here... It's lovely... Haha!


----------



## zoogrl (Feb 8, 2011)

What beautiful pictures! I knew the second I saw the ocean for the first time that that is where I'm meant to be. Nothing calms me & gives me that feeling of inner peace & I'm home like the ocean! I'm stuck in MO due to custody stuff with kids but as soon as they are old enough, we are moving back to Galveston. I cannot wait! And yes I can smell the salt in air, it makes me home sick! Even though I grew up in MO lol 




[/img]




[/img]




[/img]

I miss Texas!


----------



## Marty333 (Feb 8, 2011)

Im not a bum! My parents just picked the right place to live


----------



## kimby37 (Feb 8, 2011)

Just took this picture today on a hike almost forgot about this rock...





...and here it is when we first saw it this fall.





I think this turtle/tortoise is a little cold........


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 13, 2011)

NERD, You do take great pictures for sure.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 13, 2011)

But you can still see it!! I think it's almost over. More and more birds are chirping and it went from 3 above on Friday to almost 40 yesterday!!! I cannot wait!!!


----------

